# laying box for leopard geckos?



## Callum_CWD (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, just wondering what you guys use for a laying box and what substrate you use.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

We use cricket tubs with the lid on and a hole cut in the end so the females can get in and out half filled with moistened fine vermiculite. We get ours from garden centres as its cheaper than buying it from a reptile shop.


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

Callum_CWD said:


> Hi, just wondering what you guys use for a laying box and what substrate you use.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


I use old ice-cream tub with a hole cut in the top and sharp edges removed with I flame with moist moss inside.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

i use a cheap plastic tub about twice size of a cricket tub maybe just under i cut a hole in the top with soldering iron so i get a smooth edge or you can run round it with a lighter with moist coir for laying medium holds moisture well easy for them to dig around in i found cricket tub bit to small for mine.
FertileFibre » Coir blocks and Coir Bales


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

For both moist hides and layiing boxes you can use Eco earth which holds the humidity well, there is almost no risk of impaction as it only has small particles which can easily pass through your Geckos digestive system. Unlike vermiculate or moss which leopard geckos have a tendancy to eat and it can cause impaction.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Callum_CWD said:


> Hi, just wondering what you guys use for a laying box and what substrate you use.


for laying boxes/moist hides I use large marg/butter tubs, take-away tubs, tupperware etc part-filled with eco-earth.. as Yellrat says it holds mosture well without being too damp and the females can dig into it


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

UrolithicTitan said:


> Unlike vermiculate or moss which leopard geckos have a tendancy to eat and it can cause impaction.


plus vermiculite can also be toxic if eaten in quantity


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> plus vermiculite can also be toxic if eaten in quantity


Yeah, it's for this reason I only have half a spoon on my cornflakes these days......


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I've got a medium exoterra snake hide with moist eco earth. I did have a cricket tub before but my female didn't like being seen while laying so the snake hide seemed a better solution. Her viv is also on show so the hide looks a bit nicer too.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Yeah, it's for this reason I only have half a spoon on my cornflakes these days......


lol that explains a lot :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## yacker (Jun 17, 2005)

what eco earth should be used for leopard gecko .Is it all the same as ive been reading ee10 and another ee20 so wondered if they were for different reptiles ..

Thanks


----------

